# Opinions on Adults RS2010 Racesafe Body Protector?



## Spyda (2 June 2011)

Thinking of investing in one. Just wanted to get people's opinions first. 

Oh, and is there a BIG difference between this one and the 2000 version (except the price?)


----------



## kinglouis (2 June 2011)

Sorry no idea about the Racesafe but just invested in a KanTech & it is superb!!!


----------



## PorkChop (2 June 2011)

Hiya - I have a 2000 model and find in extremely comfortable and hard wearing.

The only major difference is to do with the lacing on the sides as far as I can see.

Will be interesting to hear from those who have the new model x


----------



## dominobrown (2 June 2011)

I love mine, would never use anything else now


----------



## Splish & Masons mum (2 June 2011)

I think (and I'm willing to be corrected!) that the padding on the 2010 is much much thicker than the padding on the old one. So if you have a 2000 one you'll probably find the 2010 less comfy at first as it's more bulky. It took my friend a long time to actually wear her 2010, as she preferred the older one!


----------



## Spyda (2 June 2011)

So the 2000 model is still okay protection-wise though? Don't really fancy something bulky and restrictive for hacking about in. And there are a few of the 2000 ones in my size on eBay for quite a realistic price. I'm tempted.....


----------



## Lolo (2 June 2011)

Spyda said:



			So the 2000 model is still okay protection-wise though? Don't really fancy something bulky and restrictive for hacking about in. And there are a few of the 2000 ones in my size on eBay for quite a realistic price. I'm tempted.....
		
Click to expand...

Unless you want to do BE and stuff, then the 2000 one will be fine...


----------



## Groom42 (2 June 2011)

Another vote for the Kan! Everyone I know who has one says it is supremely comfortable - they very often recount how they can come back from xc/hacking/whatever, and get on with studs/mucking out and other chores before remembering they are still BP'd up.  Although a little pricier than other makes, the Kan does not need replacing after 3-5 years, as the foam does not degrade. Likewise after a hefty fall.  The customer service is second to none.  I haven't had any hands on experience of the new RS, but when I had a good look at the 2000, I was amazed that anyone would actually feel safe going xc in one - it just seems too soft and flimsy.  I certainly would not be happy if that were my daughter's chosen "protection", as I am not convinced of it's efficacity at all.  She did have to borrow one a couple of years ago, (as somehow the Kan escaped the "crib list"!) and said although very grateful indeed for the loan, she did actually feel quite vulnerable.


http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=437810


This thread is by a member who had an horrific fall.  Not hacking, or xc, but walk exercise in an arena. So investing in a Kan for hacking is certainly not OTT!


----------



## Lolo (2 June 2011)

Groom42 said:



			Another vote for the Kan! Everyone I know who has one says it is supremely comfortable - they very often recount how they can come back from xc/hacking/whatever, and get on with studs/mucking out and other chores before remembering they are still BP'd up.  Although a little pricier than other makes, the Kan does not need replacing after 3-5 years, as the foam does not degrade. Likewise after a hefty fall.  The customer service is second to none.  I haven't had any hands on experience of the new RS, but when I had a good look at the 2000, I was amazed that anyone would actually feel safe going xc in one - it just seems too soft and flimsy.  I certainly would not be happy if that were my daughter's chosen "protection", as I am not convinced of it's efficacity at all.  She did have to borrow one a couple of years ago, (as somehow the Kan escaped the "crib list"!) and said although very grateful indeed for the loan, she did actually feel quite vulnerable.
		
Click to expand...

See, I don't agree with the racesafe 'bashing'. Al has had her fair share of nasty falls in it, where she's been stepped on, rolled on and fired into the ground hard enough to cause a very severe collarbone break when her pony had a near rotational. She's hopped up and walked away from every single one without a bruise on her- the cb was because she landed on rock solid ground on the point of her shoulder with a pony firing her down (no shoulder pads at the time).

For us, a Kan is entirely the wrong shape- Al (she's going to hate me for saying this!) is not entirely well-endowed. The 'breasts' on the Kan stand miles off her chest and make her feel unbalanced and a little bit silly! If they did a man's version we'd consider it and would save- as it stands, we wouldn't and would stick with what we've got. Please don't rubbish a product which has passed all the relevant tests and is widely supported as being a good, safe item to use. Plus, £235 for something to use out hacking?


----------



## NeverSayNever (2 June 2011)

Lolo said:



			See, I don't agree with the racesafe 'bashing'. Al has had her fair share of nasty falls in it, where she's been stepped on, rolled on and fired into the ground hard enough to cause a very severe collarbone break when her pony had a near rotational. She's hopped up and walked away from every single one without a bruise on her- the cb was because she landed on rock solid ground on the point of her shoulder with a pony firing her down (no shoulder pads at the time).

For us, a Kan is entirely the wrong shape- Al (she's going to hate me for saying this!) is not entirely well-endowed. The 'breasts' on the Kan stand miles off her chest and make her feel unbalanced and a little bit silly! If they did a man's version we'd consider it and would save- as it stands, we wouldn't and would stick with what we've got. Please don't rubbish a product which has passed all the relevant tests and is widely supported as being a good, safe item to use. Plus, £235 for something to use out hacking?
		
Click to expand...

i agree 100% with this

i had the racesafe 2000 and wore it every single time i rode for 5 years. i forgot it was there, even wore it home in the car after RC lessons. I recently updated it to the 2010 and the only difference is there is a panel down the front where the zip is, to prevent a gap. It feels exactly the same to wear, just as comfy. They do, as with any bp, take a few wears to mould to your shape and loose their 'new' stiffness. It is by far the comfiest BP I have ever worn and I had a kan as well -  totally the wrong shape and not comfy for me either. I have also have several hefty falls in a RS and they have served me well. The RS2010 meets the very latest safety standards too. Hope this helps.


----------



## Groom42 (2 June 2011)

I am not "rubbishing" anything.  Everyone is entitled to an opinion, and mine is simply that *I* don't see the strength and protection in a RS, as opposed to a Kan.  The Kan wearers are happy to testify as to it's comfort and fit, and have done so on more than one thread on this forum, previously.  I admire anyone who has the forethought to consider a BP for hacking - not many do. The question of cost, of course, is an issue.  Not that many of us can buy just what we want, when we want, without considering the pennies.  Long term, the Kan is a one-off payment, unlike others which _should_ be routinely replaced.  I shouldn't think many people do that, either.  Ultimately, both RS and Kan have BETA approval, as do other leading makes.  They all have to pass _minimum_ requirements for that approval.  Some will pass on the minimum, and some will pass with far more than the requirements.  I am not suggesting that any particular BP may be on minimum requirements. Just pointing it out. A very loose analogy could be that an exam pass rate is 45%, and everyone gets a "pass", but we all know some will have passed really well, and others will have just......passed. An opinion was asked for, and I gave mine.  L - you obviously have yours, and yet again we will have to agree to differ.


----------



## Sanolly (2 June 2011)

Love my racesafe, comfiest thing I have ever worn!


----------



## NeverSayNever (2 June 2011)

not sure if the kans are beta 2010 now though? they werent before...   if they fit you and are comfy then great , I do agree the foam technology is good. I dont see any reason to change from my RS2010 now though


----------



## dominobrown (2 June 2011)

Speaking of RS I have the level 1 for racing and although your only meant to use in racing its pretty amazing for the weight of it. I fell of in a point to point and was stood on by several (!) horses, I cant quite walk on my ankle yet  but not a bruise on me where my body protector was though I was deffo galloped over!
(maybe they have more protection than they seem?!)


----------



## ApacheWarrior (3 June 2011)

I have never worn a bp before as I found them too uncomfortable.  However after a nasty fall, and losing my confidence and now having a big young horse I decided wearing a bp may give me a tad extra confidence.  I did my research, and had my heart set on an Airowear Outlyne (the ladies shaped one) however when I tried them on in the shop I just didn't feel comfortable in it - it rubbed my collarbone immediately and I could feel it pushing into my neck both sides too.  I tried various sizes, and all the same.  I was then persuaded to try a Racesafe 2010 - I didn't want to - but as soon as I put it on it felt so much more comfortable for me and looked really smart.  I thought "wow, I might even get to like wearing this".  I couldn't believe it wass such a high spec for safety standard - but it is.  I would highly recommend the Racesafe to anyone - it is fab.


----------



## albeg (3 June 2011)

Got the RS2010 a couple of months back, and it was cheaper than an RS2000 in another shop (although the shop said it was RS2010, that the tags hadn't been updated, which made no sense to me). It is a bit bulkier than my old one, but that could be because I went from a childs' L, to an adults' XS. The only other difference is that there's an overlap at the sides, so you are still well protected if you let it out.


----------



## Lotty (3 June 2011)

LJR said:



			Hiya - I have a 2000 model and find in extremely comfortable and hard wearing.

The only major difference is to do with the lacing on the sides as far as I can see.

Will be interesting to hear from those who have the new model x
		
Click to expand...

Thats right. My daughter has the 2000 and I have the 2010 and mine has an inner section that stops the sides from opening but still has the laces so you can adjust. I think the other difference is the sizes are slightly different.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (3 June 2011)

Don't know about the differences but I bought a RS 2010 at badminton this year, (my last bp was a Rodney Powell and about 10 years old :/) u have worn it around the house a few times and wore it the other week xc schooling and I felt protected, and it  was also very comfortable and unrestrictive, I still riding with a dodgy collar bone as 11 weeks since I broke collar bone it still not good, and it didn't make my collar bone feel worse or anything, so can def vouch that it comfy! I would think that the main difference is that the safety standards are now slighlty higher hence the panel down the zip etc, and that at some point in comps we will have to have 2010 bps rather than 2000 bps labels, safety standards are improving, it's the same with hats really.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (3 June 2011)

O and no I wasn't wearing a bp at all when I broke my collar bone, like Lolos daughter I had a horse very nearly do a full rotational and I landed on the point off shoulder, I only tally wear my bp's for xc


----------



## becca1305 (3 June 2011)

Had the RS2000 and LOVED it  awesome comfy and I never suffered any injuries in it. Went to try on an RS2010 to get it done in my xc colours and it fit awful! the new protection they have had to put underneath lacing at ribs makes the arm holes really small and I found it to be really uncomfortable as well as making me look like a deformed turtle! may fit different on someone else but I tried an Airowear on instead and loved it! It moulds to my body almost instantly and is so flexible! Had it done in my custom xc colours and IMO it looks amazing! Went competing in it last week and it didnt impede my movement at all over the jumps  very impressed and happy.. Was also cheaper than the RS2010!


----------



## JoBird (3 June 2011)

I have a 2000 and I LOVE it!  I wear it every time I ride, even just for hacking as you quite simply forget it's there.  It has been brilliant.  Dont know about the new one but in my opinion if you want a body protector that is so comfortable then they are the best!


----------



## Holly Hocks (3 June 2011)

I have an RS 2010 - it's great.  However when you get measured, make sure you check the sizes as for example, the RS2010 is bigger than the RS2000.  I was measured for one using the RS 2000 sizing which measured me as medium - when it arrived it was HUGE and I had to end it back to get a small one which is fine, but to be honest I could probably get away with an extra small.  They are very big fittings.


----------



## kary (6 December 2011)

I've used a racesafe 2000 for 6/7 years.  Yes it's light, flexible and comfortable to ride in BUT I've had two falls and fractured my ribs both times, seemingly on the small inner panels which "punched" in my ribs when I rolled over my elbow.  There are lots of reviews on various bp's but  comments are mainly about comfort and fit.  What about that all important fall?  How can anyone review a bp properly without saying if it actually protects (or not) in a fall? That's why we wear them isn't it?
I would not buy another racesafe 2000 and the 2010 looks very similar in design. Have written to hows- racesafe about this but no comment to date.


----------



## NeverSayNever (6 December 2011)

kary said:



			There are lots of reviews on various bp's but  comments are mainly about comfort and fit.  What about that all important fall?  How can anyone review a bp properly without saying if it actually protects (or not) in a fall? That's why we wear them isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

sounds like youve been very unlucky and perhaps with the way you fell it would have been much worse without the bp? All I can say is that I have fallen more times that I can remember in mine, some really crashing and have walked away without a mark; the only injuries I have had were to my ankle and also whiplash to my neck *touch wood* !


----------



## Mince Pie (6 December 2011)

kary said:



			I've used a racesafe 2000 for 6/7 years.  Yes it's light, flexible and comfortable to ride in BUT I've had two falls and fractured my ribs both times, seemingly on the small inner panels which "punched" in my ribs when I rolled over my elbow.  There are lots of reviews on various bp's but  comments are mainly about comfort and fit.  What about that all important fall?  How can anyone review a bp properly without saying if it actually protects (or not) in a fall? That's why we wear them isn't it?
I would not buy another racesafe 2000 and the 2010 looks very similar in design. Have written to hows- racesafe about this but no comment to date.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I can, I wore my RS2000 whilst breaking in 3 youngsters this year, all of which fired me into the floor at least once (and in the case of the Storm Cat grandson colt - several times!) and I never once had a bruise or even tenderness. I also got thrown of my welsh XC schooling and landed on the bottom of the jump (ended up in A&E with concussion) and again no bruises. It has taken a serious bashing this year and I am hopefully getting a 2010 for Xmas.


----------



## becca1305 (6 December 2011)

There is quite a bit of difference between the 2000 and 2010 in particular the protection around the ribcage area has improved with the introduction of a new panel underneath the lacing so there isn't a weak spot (interestingly where your issues after a fall in your 2000 have been based). But I have also used a 2000 for years and had some crashing falls with no problem, though I have not broken a bone to date so *touch wood* I guess I am not prone to it. I went to try the 2010 on as very happy with my 2000 which was a child's model and I could no longer deny it wasn't too small ! I hated the 2010 as it didn't fit right, dug in, made me look like a turtle , was stifling and generally a rubbish fit on me.

I ended up buying an airowear outlyne which I believe is lighter than my 2000, in the shop I couldn't believe it was strong enough but like the race safe 2010 it has been tested and given a good safety level by BETA. There are several pros using the race safe and the outlyne and Im sure, regardless of sponsorship, feeling adequately protected whilst navigating a 4* would be a must for most riders!

The reason people focus on comfort and fit is because these BPs have been rigorously tested for safety which IMO reveals more than an individual's accident would unless similar has been seen across a large number of riders meaning some faulty products have been sold. A BP which digs in, you can't catch your breath in or even one where the velcro continually itches/scratches your arm, or is so stiff/bulky it makes movement difficult obviously also isn't a safe one to be using especially when trying to get you and horse safely around a XC course, so therefore comfort is a very important factor to consider in my eyes .

It sounds like you have been terribly unlucky. Out of interest have you had accidents whilst wearing other BPs and walked away unscathed? I hope you recovered well from your accidents and get a BP which suits you better


----------



## Nosey (6 December 2011)

Dtr got new BP at badminton this year from a v large longstanding saddlers. Tho we initially were keen to buy a racesafe were dissuaded by the fitter. He said they had now been surpassed & were quite old technology & they were going to run down their stock.


----------



## NeverSayNever (7 December 2011)

Nosey said:



			Dtr got new BP at badminton this year from a v large longstanding saddlers. Tho we initially were keen to buy a racesafe were dissuaded by the fitter. He said they had now been surpassed & were quite old technology & they were going to run down their stock.
		
Click to expand...

surely that would be the old model,this doesnt make sense with the new 2010 being out. Id be interested to hear which brand they did recommend if you dont mind sharing?

the other ive been impressed with recently is the rodney powell,however im still quite happy with my rs tbh.


----------



## Jesstickle (7 December 2011)

Lolo said:



			See, I don't agree with the racesafe 'bashing'. Al has had her fair share of nasty falls in it, where she's been stepped on, rolled on and fired into the ground hard enough to cause a very severe collarbone break when her pony had a near rotational. She's hopped up and walked away from every single one without a bruise on her- the cb was because she landed on rock solid ground on the point of her shoulder with a pony firing her down (no shoulder pads at the time).

For us, a Kan is entirely the wrong shape- Al (she's going to hate me for saying this!) is not entirely well-endowed. The 'breasts' on the Kan stand miles off her chest and make her feel unbalanced and a little bit silly! If they did a man's version we'd consider it and would save- as it stands, we wouldn't and would stick with what we've got. Please don't rubbish a product which has passed all the relevant tests and is widely supported as being a good, safe item to use. Plus, £235 for something to use out hacking?
		
Click to expand...

I'm the opposite. I can't wear a Kan as I am too busty. what is the point of making a product that won't fit half the population? 

I loved my racesafe 2000 when I fitted into it and am getting the RS2010 for Xmas. Racesafe say the only difference is the lacing at the side (not being able to expand far enough to leave gaps to be precise and having some foam there?) so am optimisitic


----------



## Capriole (7 December 2011)

the RS is the only BP ive ever tried on and not thought OMG get this thing off me!

some ive tried on, I just dont know how people can ride in them...


----------



## JCWHITE (7 December 2011)

Happy with my 2010, had it fitted at HOYS, and wearing a size smaller than I would have chosen on line, pleased I saw a fitter.


----------



## rhino (7 December 2011)

I have the 2000 and love it, although have not actually fallen off in it (*frantically touches wood*) and will upgrade to the 2010 if I go BE again


----------



## kary (28 December 2011)

Thanks for sharing your comments and experiences on racesafe2000.  To answer your question about whether I've had injuries wearing any other type the answer is no. In all other falls I wasn't wearing any BP - not a scratch.  Only ever had two falls with the BP and broken ribs both times - which is why I'm a bit disappointed.  As you say maybe just bad luck.  Will inspect the 2010 for the extra padding under the lacing - perhaps that was the problem.


----------

